# Grooming table recommendations



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

New puppy coming soon, and two adult dogs already in the household, and my body is telling me that my days of grooming dogs from the floor are coming to an end.  I think the time has come to invest in a grooming table, but I have some challenges...

1. My house is small and cluttered. I don't have a garage and the basement is just a basement (cold, not finished, poor lighting, and pretty cluttered itself - the dogs are not allowed down there). Leaving the table up full time (especially on the main floor) is not an option (unless it won't rust/corrode, in which case it could live on our deck).
2. Even folded, I'm not hopeful about finding a place upstairs to store it, so it would need to be light enough to be hauled up and down the basement stairs (possibly weekly).
3. Price is definitely a consideration.

I've read through the existing threads on tables, but many of the recommended tables are no longer available or don't seem to fit my other criteria.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> New puppy coming soon, and two adult dogs already in the household, and my body is telling me that my days of grooming dogs from the floor are coming to an end.  I think the time has come to invest in a grooming table, but I have some challenges...
> 
> 1. My house is small and cluttered. I don't have a garage and the basement is just a basement (cold, not finished, poor lighting, and pretty cluttered itself - the dogs are not allowed down there). Leaving the table up full time (especially on the main floor) is not an option (unless it won't rust/corrode, in which case it could live on our deck).
> 2. Even folded, I'm not hopeful about finding a place upstairs to store it, so it would need to be light enough to be hauled up and down the basement stairs (possibly weekly).
> ...


I have a very basic 36” table since I’m relatively new to grooming, and it’s sturdy, cheap, and folds up (although I don’t bother). The exact model I have is out of stock, but here is one that seems very similar (I think it’s the same table with a different arm and this one is a bit cheaper). The arms/nooses that come with these basic tables are not good, but honestly unless you have a bronco on the table, it’s not a big deal to start. I still haven’t gotten around to changing mine. 

As far as carrying up the stairs though, I doubt you’ll do that more than once or twice, lol. I dedicated some space in my basement to leave it set up next to our tub and put in some better lighting. I’d imagine it would rust outside eventually.









GO PET CLUB Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 36-in - Chewy.com


Buy Go Pet Club Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 36-in at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

I will look around online for you and see what I can find. Most tables fall in the 36-42" range.. And they are normally pretty easy to fold too. If you have a bitch can use a 36" table but for a dog I would prefer the 42".


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you have a couch you could shove a folded table under? Or can you tuck behind dog crates where it's out of your way, but nearby should you need it?

My thinking is that even if you get a super expensive but also super light grooming table to truck up and down your basement stairs.... the more fuss involved with grooming your dog(s), the less likely you are going to do it on a regular basis. Same thing re putting it outside.

Many people buy the more expensive tables - like tableworks ($400+) or simple groom ($300+). But I'll say that if you are not showing your dog and primarily want a grooming table for home - you can save money and just buy one of the cheaper and heavier tables and just leave it set up or keep it folded near where it will be set up for use.

Given a choice between spending that much on a grooming table or a decent dryer (if it comes to that), buy the expensive dryer. The less time you spend laboring over the dog on the grooming table - the better. 

Grooming Tables | dianesdream

^ I've seen these tables at shows and they appear light and durable. You DO need to buy a grooming arm separately and I will say that folding arms are the best for easy storage if you are taking the table down and storing somewhere. Plus, expect to spend about $100 on a good folding arm with a GOOD clamp. You can buy a cheap arm, but the clamps break and/or sometimes can be defective right from the start. <= I have a grooming table + arm permanently set up in my grooming/training space here at home. When not being used for grooming, I just use it as a table where I store a few things on + tack box is shoved under to save space. But I also have a second table + arm that goes to dog shows and is permanently stored in my car.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a Simple Groom. I love it and it is holding up fine outside on a covered breezeway area. It wan’t exactly inexpensive. Grooming table arm clamps are adjustable to the size of many tables as long as there is a flat surface on top and underneath.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

@pawsnpaca this is one I have, except I think mine is a 42”. It’s honestly a little big, even for Eevee and she’s bigger than a lot of boys these days. I do like it for the most part. Easy to fold up and slide behind things. Mine basically lives in my trunk or on my back porch. 



Oceanside said:


> I have a very basic 36” table since I’m relatively new to grooming, and it’s sturdy, cheap, and folds up (although I don’t bother). The exact model I have is out of stock, but here is one that seems very similar (I think it’s the same table with a different arm and this one is a bit cheaper). The arms/nooses that come with these basic tables are not good, but honestly unless you have a bronco on the table, it’s not a big deal to start. I still haven’t gotten around to changing mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Megora said:


> Do you have a couch you could shove a folded table under? Or can you tuck behind dog crates where it's out of your way, but nearby should you need it?
> 
> My thinking is that even if you get a super expensive but also super light grooming table to truck up and down your basement stairs.... the more fuss involved with grooming your dog(s), the less likely you are going to do it on a regular basis. Same thing re putting it outside.
> 
> ...


Storing it under my couch is a good idea! I'll have to see if there is a middle leg that would get in the way or not. Because of the lack of space, I don't have crates set up in the house except when the dogs are young and can't be trusted loose in the house (so for the next year I'll have a puppy space/crate, but after that, my dining table will come back up from the basement and the crate will go away! ). Leaving a grooming table set up anywhere other than outside on my uncovered deck is not an option - and even outside will not be an option in the winter (which is at least 6 months out of the year here), so I like the idea of being able to pull it out of an area close to the kitchen or living room, which are really the only two rooms with enough open floor space and decent lighting.

I don't show my dogs in conformation, but I do do feet (fur and nails) pretty much weekly. Otherwise, it would mostly be used for a blow out after a bath (where I'd almost have to set it up outside), and possibly for a thorough brushing before/after a bath (which only happens in our house every couple of months, and is fairly easy to do while sitting on the couch or out in the yard). 

Good food for thought though...


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I have the exact one share in the link above, 36” go pet club grooming table. It’s very sturdy, and doesn’t occupy space when folded. Honestly I find it heavy though and chore to carry around. I stilll use it frequently because… my husband sets it up for me hahahahaha. I leave mine outside my house (but under shelter not exposed to the rain. No rust.)


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> I have a Simple Groom. I love it and it is holding up fine outside on a covered breezeway area. It wan’t exactly inexpensive. Grooming table arm clamps are adjustable to the size of many tables as long as there is a flat surface on top and underneath.


I second this! I love my simple groom table. It’s very sturdy, fairly light, and folds up pretty thin. I also love the adjustable legs. It’s pretty expensive but worth it in my opinion. Here is my brother’s girl on it. My guys don’t jump off, so I don’t use the arm often. I think I have the size large and it fits my Newf as well.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

livduse said:


> I second this! I love my simple groom table. It’s very sturdy, fairly light, and folds up pretty thin. I also love the adjustable legs. It’s pretty expensive but worth it in my opinion. Here is my brother’s girl on it. My guys don’t jump off, so I don’t use the arm often. I think I have the size large and it fits my Newf as well.
> View attachment 895515
> View attachment 895516


Pretty in purple! I got the larger one also.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

What a cute table! I want to get one of those just for the handle on the side. The pretty colors are a bonus!


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

I've just seen this thread, so this response is probably too late.

You mention the option of using your deck. We keep our outdoor cushions in a box on our deck. It is the perfect size and height to groom Gemma.


----------

